

Threes vs. 2048 - bernardom
http://kevinsprong.com/posts/2014/04/23/threes-vs-2048/

======
vxNsr
I would argue that this information makes 2048 the better game: people like to
win, especially when it comes to, what I call, "commuter games" (games played
while on the subway where you often have no more than 20 min) so having a game
that climaxes quickly is actually a pro (in my opinion).

~~~
bernardom
May be true- I was disheartened though to realize how little chance I have of
winning 2048 with my naive one-or-two-moves-ahead logic!

